# In Wall African Cichlid Tank (Newbie) Suggestions Please



## bottomdweller (May 26, 2010)

Hi All I am new to the whole fish tank scene let alone Cichlids.

I have attached some pics.
Your suggestions and guidance would be greatly appreciated.

The Tank is in the wall between my lounge room and dining room. It is an open top tank with driftwood through the top, I also have a mist machine.

Fluval 4 Plus is the filter
All the fish are babies so far. Just purchase a few days ago.
4 x Mbunas 
4 x Cobalt Blues 
4 x Johanni
4 x Peacock
1 x Dragon Blood
3 x Black Widows
2 x Zebra Tetras


----------



## mrs.som (Nov 14, 2009)

Wow, that is impressive but IMHO your setup is much better suited to New Worlds or West Africans (the driftwood). Unfortunately I can't offer you much other advice, hopefully others can!


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

I agree. Mbuna do not like acidic water which will result from the driftwood. They are cave dwellers and require hard water. Open top is not a good idea for africans either as they will jump out - promise. The tank is lovely, what size is it? My guess would be 30 gallons? My 29g tank has angel fish, tetras, and corys in it since they appreciate the height more than most other cichlids.


----------



## PfunMo (Jul 30, 2009)

I have many questions and a few suggestions. Big one is if you are familiar with the cycle new tanks go through. Many new fishkeepers are not told about this and crash totally. If not something you have done, I suggest some reading sooner the better. Seach for fishless cycle or look at the library here. 
Another site I find good for this info:
http://www.freshwater-aquarium-fish.com/water_chemistry.htm

This site may also help with the question of the driftwood changing your PH. It is not true that it will always do so. Depends on the hardness and buffering qualities of your water. Driftwood does not change my water PH. Whether you want to set up a "true-to- life natural" scene in your tank depends on your thinking. Some people don't think African cichlids belong with wood. My thinking is if they were in a natural setting they would not be in a glass box in my house. Your call on what you like. I think your tank looks great and the fish won't care much. 
I do agree that they may jump out when no top. Any way to fit a glass or plastic shield around the wood?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

very gorgeous. africans do like more rocks and cover, so i'd add rock if you want to keep them, but the main concern for me is getting more information about your tank

having driftwood doesn't mean you will have acidic water, since your water is pretty clear, it doesn't look like the wood is leaching so it might not be affecting your water chemistry too much

what are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## bottomdweller (May 26, 2010)

Wow thanks guys for all the comments.

I have read that driftwood lowers the ph level, however my ph is still at around 8 so I've decided to keep it in.

This isn't the final setup of the tank. I do need to purchase more rocks to create more caves.
Just haven't got round to getting some.

Dimensions are L:38, W:15, H: 24 (inches) so would this be 58 Gallons?

The tank has been cycled now for at least 4 months using the 3 Black Widows & 2 Tetras.

Thanks,


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Cool looking apartment and tank. What's with the smoke or steam come out of the top of the tank that looks really cool when it's doing that?


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

looks like a fogger

again this would make an awesome looking sa setup, but if you want africans go ahead

my advice though is to stick to smaller less aggressive species, i'd do single species from either cynotilapia, labidochromis, or saulosi


----------



## bottomdweller (May 26, 2010)

It's a mist machine (Mist maker M10)

Check out my video if you'd like to see it in action.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nq4WFYA_ ... tube_gdata

Thanks *cjacob316* for the advice. Well I've got the Africans now so I guess it'll 
have to do. 

I'll just have to watch as they grow and keep in check the aggression.

Also what do you guys think of my filtration. I know it's not the best system. But because it's in the wall I can't have the whole elaborate setup under the tank.

It's a Fluval 4+. Will this be adequate as I know Cichlids can get messy.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

you have a few that will be too aggressive after they mature, just be careful


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Woooh that would make a great Halloween tank! That's badass I love the fog on the top =D>


----------



## bottomdweller (May 26, 2010)

Thanks *Dj823cichild*. I have a lot of friends with little kids and they love playing with the mist.

I got the mist idea from my LFS. I wanted my fish tank to be different and visually eye catching.
I haven't seen many other in wall fish tanks with an open top and a mist machine.

Hope my design doesn't backfire, especially with the very active Cichlids!

Thanks again.


----------



## superemone (Mar 16, 2010)

What filter are you running? Where do you hide it? Nice job by the way!


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

hidden? it's that big black box inside the tank on the left side of the first and second to last pics


----------



## superemone (Mar 16, 2010)

Hehe, didn't see that! I thought that's an object in the next room.


----------



## bottomdweller (May 26, 2010)

That's right *cjacob316*. It's the black rectangular box on the left of the 1st and 5th pics.

It's A Fluval 4 Plus Internal filter. It is very quiet and efficient.
I've been happy with it so far.

Thanks *superemone*


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

it's great for what you had to work with and much better than a hob hanging over one of the visible sides


----------



## dainiusiva (Jul 25, 2009)

nice tank.looks very good in your apartament


----------



## bottomdweller (May 26, 2010)

Thanks *dainiusiva*. The next few things I will be adding are more rocks and caves
to create some hiding places.

Will be taking more pics as well of the Cichlids once they grow.


----------

